# Anemones



## River2sea (Jan 3, 2015)

I have a 46 gallon salt water tank and I just bought a dual lamp t5 ho and I want too add some anemones to it. Do I need a protien skimmer or a refugium for them?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Anenomes should not be introduced to a "new" set up.
Most recommend 6 -12 months before the nem.
You should have both for your tank unless you change a lot of water.


----------

